# Maserati 90th edition spyder - Beau Technique - Midlands detailer



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

You can keep up to date with our day to day shananigans on Facebook and Twitter

This one was done some time back and wasn't exactly set out as a documented detail but a good few snaps were taken so thought it rude not to share. Client got in contact through a referral of another good client. The vehicle in question was a Maserati 90th edition spyder which was in need of some tlc prior to a quite exclusive Maserati owners event. Due to time limitations and how soon the event was due I offered to take the car in for a couple of weeks to bit n bob with and get her back in shape and presentable, Call it a tester for the event and a learning curve for both myself and the client being his first ever concourse entry. Options were single stage paint correction to reduce wash marring and improve gloss levels. Wheels off to ensure suspension areas, Wheels etc were spanking clean and protected along with varying other options such as engine bay detail, Roof clean and proof and complete interior valet.























Engine bay looked quite clean…



But not to concourse level…



Little details tended to…





On to the good stuff…











Shoes off to clean its feet…







Plenty of time sliding along the floor on my back tending to the unseeable areas…









Wheels back on looking dapper…





Totally forgot the interior shots :roll eyes:

Wheels were literally cleansed with Valetpro citrus bling then 2 coats of Carpro reload. Paintwork fizzed over with Rupes bigfoot / Lake Country white ccs pad and Polish Angel 9h primer then protected with Polish Angel cosmic followed by 3 layers of connoisseur rapid waxx the next day for added protection and gloss.



































Not so informative detail im afraid but thanks for looking:thumb:

​


----------



## Nico1970 (May 15, 2014)

Beautiful work...:thumb:


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Lovely job done on a superb car.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks amazing:thumb:


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

stunning attention to detail

love these so much and in anni blu as well

the cowls are they standard on the anni model?

gorgeous


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

That's a superb job.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Nico1970 said:


> Beautiful work...:thumb:


Thanks.



TonyH38 said:


> Lovely job done on a superb car.


Cheers.



tonyy said:


> Looks amazing:thumb:


:thumb:



steve from wath said:


> stunning attention to detail
> 
> love these so much and in anni blu as well
> 
> ...


Totally original car of 90 made with just over 4k on the clock Steve. Still kind of looks muted due to slight orange peel but nothing out of sorts, All factory.



Bill58 said:


> That's a superb job.


Thanks.


----------



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

Wouldn't expect anything less Scott, very nice work as per normal.:thumb:


----------



## Sunrise (Sep 10, 2014)

Fantastic work on a beautiful car.


----------



## ocdetailer (Apr 9, 2014)

A level of detail befitting of such a rare and beautiful car, stunning work


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Lovely job Scott.


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Ooooh, hello..
As always Mr B, looks beau-techniqueful ..


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

A stunner! Lifted to the next level during the detail of course!


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

unique detail said:


> Wouldn't expect anything less Scott, very nice work as per normal.:thumb:





Sunrise said:


> Fantastic work on a beautiful car.





ocdetailer said:


> A level of detail befitting of such a rare and beautiful car, stunning work





suspal said:


> Lovely job Scott.





dooka said:


> Ooooh, hello..
> As always Mr B, looks beau-techniqueful ..





JBirchy said:


> A stunner! Lifted to the next level during the detail of course!


Thanks y'all:thumb:


----------



## PieBoy1994 (Jun 22, 2014)

That is just lovelt that car and those wheels in that colour looks amazing with the blue


----------



## jdquinn (May 19, 2010)

Looks Good. Lovely colour. How did the owner get on at the concours?


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

PieBoy1994 said:


> That is just lovelt that car and those wheels in that colour looks amazing with the blue


Thanks.



jdquinn said:


> Looks Good. Lovely colour. How did the owner get on at the concours?


Cheers. Alas, Snubbed due to having it trailered to the event. Not in the spirit of things so he was told. Sounded to be very clicky tbh and potentially more along the lines of fresh face with a sharp and rare car could take the wind from there sails so to speak. Was informed whilst it was stored overnight at Windrush that it definitely looked tidy enough and they would of been surprised if it didn't get top 3 position which meant a lot considering they store numerous concourse level vehicles.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Top work scott


----------



## RickL (Aug 23, 2014)

Simply stunning


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

stangalang said:


> Top work scott





RickL said:


> Simply stunning


Thanks troops.


----------



## The Pan Man (Apr 16, 2010)

Stunning work on an equally stunning motor car. I love all the mazzers and have worked out that they are really quite cheap to buy second hand, and if I can find another lock up I might just treat myself. ShhhuuuCCCHHH dont tell the wife.


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Always top notch work Scott:thumb:

Mario


----------

